# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Italian Lessons (native) in Saint Petersburg.

## Lami

Hi,  
I`m an Italian teacher (native), now I live in Saint Petersburg. If you`re interested in, write me at: ItalianSPB@yahoo.it. Very good price.
See you soon,  
Lami

----------

